# Steelhead 2018/2019



## twistedcatfish1971

...well I suppose that time is upon us. Looking forward to get sum! I've had a few posts over last few years about dem silver bullets and how I've struggled and was somewhat puzzled by how I can stand in a river with 6-8 other people for hours and not catch/hook up with a fish...while others were handling fish. I think I've turned the corner as I've caught some last year and very early this year. I don't swing for them...mostly throw spoons and roosters...and occasionally glide a sac.

Anyway just wanted to say good luck to all this season and I appreciate all the information that you all have posted and pm'ed me over the last few years! Feel free to start posting your pictures here...if not I'll do my best to post my pictures/adventures here.

Again best of luck...good times and tight lines!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

This was my 1st ever steelhead. I've caught 1 off a charter last year that was 15 inches...don't count that lol.

Dam good fight as when she hit almost took my rod out of my hand lol.

...I was hooked! That 5.1 fish fought like 12 pound channel cat...plus was out of the water more than in it lol.

Good times.

Don


----------



## TRIPLE-J

thank you and good luck to you as well...
like you I usually use spoons for steelhead trolling or casting in the rivers... nothing better than feeling that slam as they smash a spoon and then realize they are hooked...
been doing it since the 70's now and have never looked back...
will probably be out this weekend after them
good luck to everyone and enjoy the time out


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Heard a buddy lost one in a small trib yesterday. They’re around


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

1st trip out this morning. Fairport litehouse with an arrival time of 6:50 am. Walked all the way to the end...already 3 guys out there. Started tossing Erie dearies with crawlers for about half hour...then switched over to white roosters. Around 8 am I started with the cleos and on my 4th cast with gold and red this one hammered! As soon as it hit it was a good 4 feet out of the water! 3 more insanely large jumps from the water and on the stringer LOL.

...continued to fish up until 9:50. Lost 2 more fish and saw 3 others caught.

Stomach contents was full of lady bugs and small bones...3 stink bugs were in the stomach too.

It's on!

Tight lines and good times. 

Don.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 1st trip out this morning. Fairport litehouse with an arrival time of 6:50 am. Walked all the way to the end...already 3 guys out there. Started tossing Erie dearies with crawlers for about half hour...then switched over to white roosters. Around 8 am I started with the cleos and on my 4th cast with gold and red this one hammered! As soon as it hit it was a good 4 feet out of the water! 3 more insanely large jumps from the water and on the stringer LOL.
> 
> ...continued to fish up until 9:50. Lost 2 more fish and saw 3 others caught.
> 
> Stomach contents was full of lady bugs and small bones...3 stink bugs were in the stomach too.
> 
> It's on!
> 
> Tight lines and good times.
> 
> Don.


That does not look like a musky... lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Lol...and I'm pretty sure it's no catfish lol.

Don.


----------



## Wow

A 6 lb. emerald shiner maybe?--Tim


----------



## hailtothethief

You guys obviously have not been float fishing stink bugs. Lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Got this upcoming Monday off from da old job...going fishing out to the litehouse (fairport) 2nd trip...for steel...6th overall this year. The battle plan is ... throw spoons man! Will have a report then and hopefully some cool pics. 

Tight lines and good times. 

Don.


----------



## bubbster

Good job on the first Steel, they are fun.


----------



## bdawg

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Got this upcoming Monday off from da old job...going fishing out to the litehouse (fairport) 2nd trip...for steel...6th overall this year. The battle plan is ... throw spoons man! Will have a report then and hopefully some cool pics.
> 
> Tight lines and good times.
> 
> Don.


I have this Monday off too. I'll be out there in the harbor with my little 14' boat. Maybe I will swing by the lighthouse and pick you up. I'll be in the duck boat green aluminum boat.


----------



## bdawg

Well, I got skunked. Not even a nibble today!!!


----------



## hailtothethief

Should of fished the day before. It was real cloudy. Steelhead were being slaughtered.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...it was just to nice of a day to fish Monday lol. I fished 3 hours at end of litehouse and got 1 big white bass. Warm temp with not a cloud in the sky...plus the storm sunday night kinda messed it up...I did try everything in my box though. Looking forward to these cooler temperatures coming up.

Don.


----------



## Morrow

It was definitely a good day to fish... but not a lot of fish. I think the heat might have been too big of a spike yesterday. I also went out a little farther east of the lighthouse to the pier in Painesville. Had about 5 other people there steelheadin' with bobbers and they didn't get a nibble either, I was throwing spoons. Just a whitebass and a goby for myself. Not a single catch in the minnow trap either so that says something. 

Probably going to try 55th today since it's a little cooler.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

10/14/18

Fairport litehouse. Fished from 9ish till noon today. Had 3 on the line but landed only one. Yellow rooster tail got this one. Saw quite a few caught and one monster. I was at the soccer fields early and 1 other spot...river very muddy.

Did meet triple-J today out there...nice guy. We did some fish talking on the way back to the lot...

Don.


----------



## glasseyes

Figures, I spent all day Friday and Saturday out on rocks where beach ends and got nothing, hard wind, could not get out very far.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 10/14/18
> 
> Fairport litehouse. Fished from 9ish till noon today. Had 3 on the line but landed only one. Yellow rooster tail got this one. Saw quite a few caught and one monster. I was at the soccer fields early and 1 other spot...river very muddy.
> 
> Did meet triple-J today out there...nice guy. We did some fish talking on the way back to the lot...
> 
> Don.


That's a good lookin fish


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hey twisted nice to meet ya today... that was a pretty fish you caught...color on it was awesome... was a slow day out there for sure i got those two smaller ones early and had that hit when i was next to you but that was it all morning...that fish next to you hit that spoon wierd on my today not sure if you noticed but it came in over the top of that spoon and hit it...surprised me when it did that cause i could see the spoon as it was coming in...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

was surprised that there were still no minnows anywhere out there...didnt see one


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I did see that fish hit that spoon. It was a little weird...almost like I saw the splash before the bend in rod. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...another thing I noticed was how far you were casting... (country mile) lol. I thought I was casting far. What # test you running on that rod?

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

I run 6# ...is all ive put on my steelhead rods for years... that's what I troll with too usually...
yea its gfun when ya hook one on the first couple cranks when all that line is out...youre in for a fight then


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Caught and released 2 today on a gold hot n tot.


----------



## hailtothethief

Hot n tots are deep divers. You must of been in deeper waters. Flat raps are good for the rivers.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

It’s a floating lure. Depth of the diving is dependent on how much line is out, what type of line you are using, how you keep your rod tip during retrieval. And probably other variables. I’d guess the spot was 6 foot + deep


----------



## hailtothethief

I got a couple on stinger spoons today til the sun came out.


----------



## hailtothethief

His wife got all sorts of caught up in my net.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

With the stinger spoons do you use any leader or weight etc or just a snap swivel and the spoon?


----------



## TRIPLE-J

stinger spoons are flutter spoons and have virtually no weight to them at all... so i would guess they had to use some weight to get them down..
altho i think they do make a heavier casting version but i have never seen them


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Have used them trolling for walleye but never fished them in the river


----------



## hailtothethief

Stinger spoon are good for rivers. No weight. Stays off the bottom in 5 feet of water with slow reeling. I havent lost a magnum stinger and can cast them 30 feet.


----------



## hailtothethief

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> With the stinger spoons do you use any leader or weight etc or just a snap swivel and the spoon?


All i used was 6 pound trilene xt low vis green. A ball interlock snap swivel size 5. And a steelie stomper magnum stinger spoon. Simple set up. No leader. No weight.


----------



## ejsell

A couple of years ago I watched a guy catch fish after fish on a flatfish lure similar to the one in the pic. The biggest steelhead in the pool were attacking it on almost every cast. I got a nice look at it when he wrapped it around my fly rod across the river. That was the last time I participated in "combat" fishing.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

That's a sweet looking lure!

Don.


----------



## Brahmabull71

ejsell said:


> A couple of years ago I watched a guy catch fish after fish on a flatfish lure similar to the one in the pic. The biggest steelhead in the pool were attacking it on almost every cast. I got a nice look at it when he wrapped it around my fly rod across the river. That was the last time I participated in "combat" fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Those are fantastic! Yakima Bait Mag Lip 3.5” is a great casting / trolling lure. Mark Romanack has several great steelhead and Brown trout videos showing how these can be utilized in river fishing. His Fishing 411 channel is great!


----------



## Lucky311

Luhr Jensen Kwik Fish. They are the only thing i use from the lake to rivers October thru may. K10 was the best size but they do not make size anymore.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I got a brother who lives 10 minutes from fairport he says winds were/are ripping and lake was rolling tonight. I think I'll settle for some inland shore fishing tomorrow and hit the lake/river Monday.

Don.


----------



## hailtothethief

Tree branch fell on my car. Strong winds , hail earlier lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...mentor got hit hard...my brother and his wife lost power around 5ish this afternoon and he said there were trees down and a transformer on fire.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

TRIPLE-J said:


> I run 6# ...is all ive put on my steelhead rods for years... that's what I troll with too usually...
> yea its gfun when ya hook one on the first couple cranks when all that line is out...youre in for a fight then


Loaded 6 lb sufix clear on both rods and ready to fling them spoons here soon lol.

Looking to hit the litehouse/chagrin this monday.

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Loaded 6 lb sufix clear on both rods and ready to fling them spoons here soon lol.
> 
> Looking to hit the litehouse/chagrin this monday.
> 
> Don.


just make sure your drag is set right... lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...lol...I know all about the draggggg! Them muskies taught me well of da dam @ the branch brother lol.

Stay twisted if not I will for ya!

Good times tight lines. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Fairport just a minute ago. Looks cold and steely lol.

Wish I was there....

Don.


----------



## glasseyes

where do you get access to that camera ? for fairport ?


----------



## glasseyes

lol, never mind, i did a search and have it now. Cool glad you posted this. gives me an chance to look at this area before making that almost 4 hour drive.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I hear ya. I use it even on calm summer days...you never know with a little wind and Erie lol. Got a long drive myself. 

Don.


----------



## glasseyes

i was there last Thursday and Friday and spent nights in motel. was going to fish a few hours Saturday morning , woke up to a cold room and when i turned the heat up i parted the curtains and looked out, 2:30am. and seen snow on the ground with gusting winds. I packed up and headed home at 4am. worst 1.5 hours of driving Ive ever had. drove in a white out in some places.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Lol...it gets worse sometimes. 

Mess around and you can find all sorts of angle cams on erie.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

These pictures I got from a you tube video from 3 years ago of fairport harbor litehouse...pretty cool (cold)

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...12-2-18 went out today mid morning fishing. Started out at east 55th and worked my way down to eastlake and hit a couple spots. River muddy and moving good with some debris...ended up at mentor headlands and the fishing access road was all chained up/closed...don't know why? Anyway ended the day with 2 steelhead...tossed em both back as I got plenty meat in da freezer. 

Don.


----------



## glasseyes

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...12-2-18 went out today mid morning fishing. Started out at east 55th and worked my way down to eastlake and hit a couple spots. River muddy and moving good with some debris...ended up at mentor headlands and the fishing access road was all chained up/closed...don't know why? Anyway ended the day with 2 steelhead...tossed em both back as I got plenty meat in da freezer.
> 
> Don.


That gate was closed to the park last time I was up there, day after Thanksgiving. You have to turn into the Morton salt plant right before park entrance and follow down along side park. There's a lane that pulls back over into park so far down. Lots of people there, all use that lane.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Chagrin river 12/16/18. 

Soccer fields from 1:30 to 4 pm. Fished marabou jigs and some maggots for about an hour with no takers. Seen around 10-12 surface breaks so fish there. Water really clean/clear with a weird current to it almost like it would flow out then 20 minutes later flow back. Switch it up to spoons and couldn't keep the fish off ! Was catching steel with back to back casts or every 3rd cast for a solid 20 minutes or so then nothing for 20 minutes then they were back. Would have stayed longer but lost all 3 of my cleo spoons lol...

...alot of fresh smaller fish today. But did see a tank come up surface 10 feet on front of me...

Don


----------



## kapposgd

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Chagrin river 12/16/18.
> 
> ...weird current to it almost like it would flow out then 20 minutes later flow back.
> 
> Don


It happens when the current in the upper layer of water gets pushed by wind and stacks up somewhere upstream of where you are. The water gets stacked to the point where it eventually releases and then the process repeats. The current at the river bed is still moving downstream even when the upper layer is moving upstream. 

Think seiche effect in a river.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmerus

That happens alot when you have a strong north wind with waves on the lake. The wind and waves at the river mouth hold back the river water. Eventually the force of the held back river water overcomes the wind and waves and it flows into the lake.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...thanks guys...probably explains why the fish were on fire for 20 minutes then seemed like they were gone for 20 minutes...then back.

...edit add...I also noticed that about every 20 minutes on my retrieval of spoons that it would come back to me at a different angle...I fished from shore in the same spot once I caught my 1st fish. Plus when i was floating a maggot the bobber was heading in natural direction out towards lake...then 20 minutes later it was actually neutral or heading away...whatever the case it's been noted and added to my arsenal of tactical fishing lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...lol...I was kinda <combat fishing> fishing WITH myself...awesome!

Don.

...should of threw myself in the river lol.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Eastlake 12/20/18

Hit up the chagrin this morning with a buddy and tossed spoons of all different colors. I got 2 more chrome today with 1 being a bit of a TANK! By far my personal best steelhead. It was like reeling in a 5 gallon bucket lol. River is clear and I've found these fish hugging the bottom off a large rock shelf...dangerous waters down there as in my last 2 trips have donated 6 cleo spoons to the rocks lol.

Big one was released while little one went for a ride on the stringer. 

Don.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Nice fish!


----------



## missionfishin

That's a dandy!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Thanks guys! I now feel like I'm in the <steel> band...lol

...was a goal to F.O. a steelhead and today that page has been turned. To think 3-4 years ago when I started fishing for steelhead and 100% having nothing but lost lures/leaves on the hooks/car rides home cussing this fish out lol. I've been fishing along time and only the last few years have extended my outings almost year round...I dont ice fish...steelhead are just an amazing way to end a year and begin one in my opinion. Next years plan is to step it up a notch and fly rod it...but for now its spoon feeding time lol.

Tight lines and good times.

Don

...me and the steelhead had a moment today lol. Fish was a hugger...awesome!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Here is a close up of the big steelhead I got today...does any of you steel guys know what strain...of steel this might be?

Big fish 8.8 pounds but I noticed that top jaw had a notch where bottom jaw had a slight hook/point and would fit right inside of top jaw...I'm pretty sure it was a older female...I'm a little baffled???

Don.


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Looks like a male with a kype starting to form on its lower jaw. The kype will become more distinct the closer he gets to spawning. The females have a shorter jaw than the males.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Was out at gander mountain in mentor this afternoon and stopped by the soccer fields on way home to check out the river. It looked clean with a good flow...very <fishable>

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Picked these up today. Anyone use MAD RIVER worms before? Probably toss these out like I'm <bass> fishing with no weight and let it flow with current...

Don.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Look similar to this post I just saw on social media today.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Awesome! Looks alot like em...there was packs with different colored tails like that (blue)Sweet can't wait till morning!

Don.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

When I first started Steelhead fishing 12-13 years ago, I casted a purple worm with twist tail at a big male that I could see, he chased it and hit it but didn’t stay on long with the big 2/0 bass hook I was using Lol I think if you find some fish you can catch some on artificial worms


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Cool! I have it set up on 1 rod rigged up with a little <ice> jig...I'll be out in the morning fishing hard till noonish. 

...update later tomorrow afternoon with results.

Tight lines!

Don.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Catch anything Don?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Lol...I just got home. Fished out @ eastlake soccer fields from 8:30 to 11:30 place was packed. No fish for me today but did see 7 caught. It was slow and the fish I saw were no bigger than 20 inches...alot of smalls. Got home at 12:30 and checked the Berlin river gauge and saw it dropped to under 2 foot. I turned and burned out there and fished for a couple...had 1 hit but lost it...one of those days today I suppose lol.

Looking to get out tomorrow and day after that...

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hit the grand today for a couple hours landed 5 lost 3 and had maybe 6 other hits i didnt get a hook into


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...TRIPLE-J...awesome! Nice report and want to say that when I meet you back on the fairport rocks that I really enjoyed the fish talk back to the lot. Maybe 2019 we hook up and slay sum fish...time will tell brother...

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

thanks Don and ditto... 
this spring should be dynomite on the rivers if they dont get blown out too many times


----------



## TRIPLE-J

kept these two today


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Anyone had eyes on the chagrin last 2 days? (Soccer fields)Probably headed out there mid morning...but between now and mid morning if it's too messed up may turn and burn it to some local spillways.

Thanks,

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Just checked fairport harbor camera and can see waves coming in on shore...wind looks like it's from the northeast.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Fished the soccer fields sunday 2/17/19 for 3 hours. Flow good water clarity about 40% clear. I saw 7 steelhead caught and 4 lost...2 of which were mine. I lost one off a bead and other off a small cleo fished slow. All other fish took jig/maggot set ups. There is a ton of ice chunks high up on shore lines...insane to see and think of how high the ice was!!!.

Lady at nearby bait shop said not to long ago someone brought in an 11 pound steelhead. Most fish taken yesterday were hugging the bottom from information I gathered from fisherman. 

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

that water looks perfect ...wish i would have gone


----------



## kingfisher72

Pink worms are no joke. Chartreuse works well too. White can be VERY good...especially for dropbacks. We used to buy bass fishing worms in these colors and cut them down to three or four inches. These worked best if you threaded the line through the length of the the worm with a needle before you tied the hook on. Thinner worms like Bondy Bait or the Berkley power worms can just be hooked once with an egg hook. Trot them under a float....


----------



## Shortdrift

How do you set the hook when you get a strike? If you are setting the hook with an upward motion, that could be one of the reasons you are losing fish. Try setting the hook with a dideways motion which increases the the odds of planting the hook in the corner of the mouth. Upward set makes for a upper lip hook set which is much easier to pull out. Many individuals set their drag too tight which also increases the the potential of hook pull out.

The majority of my steelhead fishing was done with a fly rod and artificial's. Pnkl bunny strip streamers was often the most effective presentation along with nymphs and yarn eggs. There were times I simply tied knitting yarn(pink or pink and orange)
on a size eight hook and caught fish. Plain old garden hackle is something to try but you will be bothered by chubs, carp and suckers.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

when steelhaed fishing i always set the hook with a pull to the side and not straight up...
not sure why it is but i noticed over the years that when you try and set the hook with a straight up pull you miss the hook set most of the time... with a side hook set i get a solid hook set almost everytime...thinks it has to do with the way the line lays in the water idk, but it does make a huge difference.


----------



## Jeremy Barker

I'll be trying for steelhead for the 1st time ever in a couple weeks. This thread has a lot of good info. I've fished trout a lot but never steelies. I'm in the process of gaining as much info as possible. I'd have never though about the hookset. That's good info


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Don’t overthink it, Raven specialist hooks ( I use size #8) are phenomenal for good hook ups


----------



## TRIPLE-J

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Don’t overthink it, Raven specialist hooks ( I use size #8) are phenomenal for good hook ups


nothing to overthink facts are facts...any good hook that you keep sharp will give you a good hookset...the key is ""SHARP"" keep a hone with you all the time anytime you are fishing. drifting, bottom bouncing, trolling doesnt matter keep em sharp. when im using spoons for steel, well for any fish actually, the first thing i do is pitch the hook and put a good quality hook on and sharpen it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Circle hooks...enough said.

Don.


----------



## Osmerus

Yup, def. spend the money on quality hooks and keep them sharp. When it comes to any tackle, spend the money it makes a huge diff in quality. I always swap out factory hooks for higher end hooks. I also started pinching barbs down on my steelie jigs, have not had an increase in lost fish. Give it a try just gota fight the fish a little smarter, loose drag and longer rod.


----------



## Woodtard

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Circle hooks...enough said.
> 
> Don.


Yea I used circle hooks last year only lost like 3 fish all season


----------



## Osmerus

Rivers are getting fishy. Was out Thursday on the Rock for 2 hours and managed 8. All fresh fish except for one dark male. They were lovin some olive and white jigs. Cold temps next week are gona shut us down. Might be back to ice fishin next weekend. Lol. Interseting year, ice fishin one weeeknd then steelie fishin the next.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Nice report and thanks. I will be out the soccer fields if spillways are busy and whatnot...report this weekend to come.

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yep just painted some jigs and gonna tie them up right now for tomorrow lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J

awesome day today landed 19 lost 4 and had numerous other take downs that i missed
heres a few pics from today
all caught on jig and maggot... mostly on black with anything light colored, greens chartruece, white, seemed to work today... reds and black heads didnt get a take down for me today


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Awesome!!! A day to remember. 

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea the one was a pig had to be close to 12 pounds and another not far behind that one. caught alot of dark fish today too


----------



## Kyle Martin

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...well I suppose that time is upon us. Looking forward to get sum! I've had a few posts over last few years about dem silver bullets and how I've struggled and was somewhat puzzled by how I can stand in a river with 6-8 other people for hours and not catch/hook up with a fish...while others were handling fish. I think I've turned the corner as I've caught some last year and very early this year. I don't swing for them...mostly throw spoons and roosters...and occasionally glide a sac.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say good luck to all this season and I appreciate all the information that you all have posted and pm'ed me over the last few years! Feel free to start posting your pictures here...if not I'll do my best to post my pictures/adventures here.
> 
> Again best of luck...good times and tight lines!
> 
> Don.


Any advice for my first trip to the chagrin river for some steelhead fishing tomorrow am


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I'm on the fence with hitting the chagrin tomorrow...may do local spillways...I fished the soccer fields a couple sundays ago and it was a good bite...jig and maggots is what's hot right now. I'm no expert with steelhead but did notice that last time there the water had good clarity and the fish were hugging the bottom.

Don.


----------



## Kyle Martin

I live in Kent Ohio and we were going to give it a go tomorrow but I have never been steelhead fishing before so I am pretty much clueless on the subject 
Do you have any advice you could pass along on where to fish for them, I have trouble with my balance so I really only fish where I can find a reasonably level area well I try to be as safe as I can and strongly dislike slopes and rocks lol but I just want a fair shot at finding some fish tomorrow so I figured I would call out for help


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Google eastlake steelhead fishing spots. There are numerous spots all very close to each other. The marina would be a good place bc of flat ground. Across the street there are places with slopes but there also some easy access spots.but when down by bank easy standing and fishing plus most spots can move around left and right.

The picture is the chagrin soccer fields...notice wires above...this area is very good but does have spots that you have to climb down...but doable.

Don


----------



## Kyle Martin

Thank you very much Don I really do appreciate your advice I will go investigate online now


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Finally got my hands on a couple Fish today. Bitter sweet because I lost a good friend last year that taught Me everything I know about Steelhead Fishing. Some may know or have come across him, Mike Spanulo, this ones for you Sir. Greatly missed but he walks with us every step of the way on the Rivers! Tight lines everyone. The run is only going to get better from here on out!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Just got back from the chagrin out at eastlake. Fished from 8 to 11. Tried jig/maggot for about 20 minutes and already my patients were shot. Put on the cleos and couldn't keep the fish off. Went 5 for 9 with 2 absolute tanks lost on back to back casts. Fished ranged from 18 inches to almost fish ohio...water clarity was about 60% clean with little current.

Banner day for me at least. It was great to get a bend in the rod this morning...almost all fish hit about 6 to 8 feet from shore and as deep as I could bring the lure in.

Don.


----------



## fishcrazy20

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Just got back from the chagrin out at eastlake. Fished from 8 to 11. Tried jig/maggot for about 20 minutes and already my patients were shot. Put on the cleos and couldn't keep the fish off. Went 5 for 9 with 2 absolute tanks lost on back to back casts. Fished ranged from 18 inches to almost fish ohio...water clarity was about 60% clean with little current.
> 
> Banner day for me at least. It was great to get a bend in the rod this morning...almost all fish hit about 6 to 8 feet from shore and as deep as I could bring the lure in.
> 
> Don.


 You need a smoker for them baby's. Nice job.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Nice! Love these reports, started a new job a couple weeks ago and haven’t been able to fish lately but love the exciting posts and pictures! Goodluck everyone


----------



## Shortdrift

Great day and pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kyle Martin

Are any fish biting at night? I would love some open water with a decent chance to hook into a fish..... anywhere around neo


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I’ve heard of people catching steelhead in the dark on bait with lighted floats but it takes the right gear and I’m assuming knowing the stretch of water well that you plan to fish


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Wow...night fishing for steelhead is something that well...I have no time to do...and if I did I would put my effort into walleye. Many years ago around December would make trips out to mall and pass by Daniel's park and see a few people fishing after dark...I always thought really? IDK...I really never did it as with my <handle...twistedcatfish71> put my energy into bank river/budlights/and lazy fishing for cats lol.

Going to look I to this more soon as the the time change comes up here...maybe make a trip or 3 out to eastlake and dabble with this after dark/steelhead experience. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

It's funny on how with steelhead and how <spooky> they are...slow walk the rivers and banks...make the long casts with flyers to holes and drift...plus the clear bobbers and small hooks...shoot talk about over thinking lol. I did all that a few years ago and kept at it...with limited success...one day back in 11/27/17 on a vacation day from work I went out to eastlake and treated my fishing experience that day like I was bass fishing and came away with a very nice steelhead. Now for me fishing steel I mainly throw spoons and roosters...and last 14 months have had great success. I do want to get into the stealth/fly/traditional methods tactics one day...but too much fun right now just showing up and tossing hardware lol.

Don.

...I'm wired differently I guess. When I slow down fishing it's with catfish...one day I'll do it <right>.


----------



## floater99

There was a group of guys doing that at RR launch for a while ?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Might be the beers...RR launch...I'm lost?

Sorry,
Don.


Rocky river ?


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hit the rock today from 8 to 1130 landed 11 and had maybe another 10 take downs i never got a chance to set the hook on
all on jig and maggots again...
ive been tying my own jigs again and been doing different combos to see what works and what doesnt...been a fun experiment
heres a few from today


----------



## TRIPLE-J

don hes referring to the boat launch at the mouth of rocky river
and btw i see you are a die hard spoon guy too..
do you make your own its a lot cheaper than buying them and ya dont worry about leaving a few on the bottom every once in a while...
ive been doing all mine for about 20 years now (had to with 3 boys) and you can get spoon blanks that are a lot better quality than anything you can buy...
just add hooks and some paint or tape and you are good to go


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Wow nice FAT fish there. Curious with what is your best color? I've found that over the years with my notes with fishing that ORANGE color no matter how much but mostly with head of bait has been productive. This goes with all species of fish. I have made alot of harness lures with orange color and caught an amazing amount of fish...QUALITY fish.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...hahaha with cleo spoon lost to the rocks! Since last November have donated...give or take $74 to the bottom of the chagrin lol. At 1 point this past November had bought out Walmart of their $14.87 package of 4 spoons and had to to go to other marts and clean them out lol. Lately have calmed down and did buy some all silver spoons for cheap and snuck some of my daughters nail polish and doctored up some creative spoons lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...too much fun with the sunday night gossip fishing stories. 

Love it and keep it coming.

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

on spoons ???? ive noticed that orange usually does the best.. but it all depends on the day, steel can be hot on one color one day and not look at it the next....but once you figure out that color it is usually a top producer for the season just maybe not everyday...
i do a lot of trolling for them in the fall and its funny how they change...same river or harbour.. same weather pattern and one day one color will just be getting slammed and the very next day you cant buy a hook up with the very same spoon...
my twobest spoons over the years vave been silver and orange and silve and green k/o wobbler style spoons 1/4 ounce or cleo style spoons 1/3 or 2/5 ounce...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...hahaha with cleo spoon lost to the rocks! Since last November have donated...give or take $74 to the bottom of the chagrin lol. At 1 point this past November had bought out Walmart of their $14.87 package of 4 spoons and had to to go to other marts and clean them out lol. Lately have calmed down and did buy some all silver spoons for cheap and snuck some of my daughters nail polish and doctored up some creative spoons lol.
> 
> Don.


you can put a spoon together thats better than anything you can buy pre-made for 2.00 bucks tops and thats for a gold plated spoon.. well usually anyhow. depends on who has what in stock 
like i said i had 3 boys so 4 of us all spoon fishing the rivers and harbours got REAL expensive... lol...
but all three can spoon fish with anybody out there..


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Yep I agree. Steelhead is absolutely the top of the chart fish that is <selective> with walleye a close 2nd...2 fish that are so finicky it's awesome! Today was a great example of this...as I put on red/gold caught one then lost to the rocks ... dabble back and forth with blue/silver and glow color then pattern blue/green...all with limited success. But every time I went back to orange/silver and within 5 casts it was fish on with regularity. 

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Today was a little scary as when I started my morning adventure to go out and fish...I pre-made my go along bag with half jigs/walleye baits and half steelhead stuff...I had small jigs and 1 orange/silver spoon plus 1 of the following spoon colors...blue/silver...glow...red/gold and a all silver with black dots...lost the red/gold early and fished my go to orange/silver cleo with amazing success to the point where after each hook up or fish caught ... re tied it lol.

Don.

...I didn't make my mind up to where I was fishing until I got to stop sign at end of street...left spillways right chagrin...I made the right Choice this morning.


----------



## hailtothethief

I do like orange/silver for steelhead. I wonder what they like about it.?

I would avoid fishing cleos in the rocky parts of the river. Stinger spoons do a much better job of fluttering above bottom. Cleos and other thick spoons sink.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hailtothethief said:


> I do like orange/silver for steelhead. I wonder what they like about it.?
> 
> I would avoid fishing cleos in the rocky parts of the river. Stinger spoons do a much better job of fluttering above bottom. Cleos and other thick spoons sink.


well ya wanna be close to bottom so just have to go down in size a lil bit or change your hooks to single hooks instead of trebles...1/4 or 1/3 ounce work real good in the rivers


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Just got a message today, Buddy said he pulled around 20 off one hole a few days ago. They’re showing up in good numbers!


----------

